# Redesigning my nest box... your thought?



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

i have 2by2by2 in my 8by8by6 loft
i was think of going with 2by1'6"by1 or 1'6" by2by1

what do ya think?
height 1 foot to short? can they still mate...?

thanks


----------

